# Jamie - Handsome young staffie x - The perfect gent!



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

This is Jamie, he is coming up to two years old.










He was handed in as his owners were forced to move into rented accommodation where dogs were not allowed.

He is a stunning youngster with loads of love to give. He is great with other dogs and kids so would make a brilliant family pet. He is house-trained, crate-trained, has great manners, great recall, great in the car, very obedient, ignores cats, fine to be left for reasonable amounts of time and really deserves a home as fantastic as him! I really cannot say enough how wonderful this little guy is!!


































Sadly Jamie has been waiting a rather long time and we can't understand why! He just wants to be loved (and he will show ever so much love in return)

If you're interested in adopting Jamie, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

He is castrated, vaccinated and micro-chipped

Any questions, please do ask!


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

OMG!!! he is absolutely beautiful!!! I've fallen in love!!! I sooo wish I was in a position to take him in.

Sending him big hugs xxx


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

If I hadnt already agreed on a rescue dog, I would have jumped to have this little chap he is very very good looking and sounds perfect for our house with the kids. x Just had my home check from a rspca volunteer today. x


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

The poor lad does keep just missing his chances


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive seen him advertised before. He's lovely.


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

:wink::crying::wink: I have been worrying about this little guy thro the night. He sounds like the most perfect dog for our family .................. I know have doubts in my mind about whether we are making the right decision about the dog we have chosen??? She isnt tested with children, we have just visited her a few times with the kids and will have to be careful not to leave her with the kids alone. She isnt properly tested with dogs, has no recall as has had no known training, not crate trained, and we have no idea how she is in the car. 

This little guy sounds like he was made for us. 

I feel terrible now. What should I do??????? hmy:hmy:


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

i may be biased towards jamie as i do foster for the rescue he is with but it sounds a bit worrying to me if the dog you looking at has never been tested with children before, how can the rescue let it go to a family with children our rescue would never let a dog go to a family with children unless there where sure it would be safe and tested. 

It could go one of two ways either she will turn out to be your dream dog or you could have a lot of hard work in front of you i never leave children alone in a room with a dog unless over 14 and even then only if they know how to behave around dogs but you still need to know that your dog is ok in inclosed spaceswith children. 

I hope you make the right choice for your family. 
I know jamie has a lot going for him and should have been snapped up the min he came to the rescue but he always keep missing out by seconds someone out there must be looking for him and for the home they give him they will get more love and attention and loyalty than they could have ever hoped for.


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi, I really would love to offer a home to Jamie however as with many things, money is stopping me. I have paid £120 for the dog I am in the middle of adopting and I doubt that the rescue would give me that back if I told them I had changed my mind as she isnt children tested. Also, Jamie is in foster 2 hours 40 mins away from us. Now I have no problem driving that distance, and could take 3 of the children with me, but the 4th, 8yr old boy, is travel sick and so it wouldnt be fair to take him on an almost 6 hr round trip. My husband would have to take a day off work to travel as it be a whole day trip which he would do, but it would mean us taking 2 cars as we dont fit in the one car with all of the kids plus needing space for the dog. I just cannot afford the fee for Jamie plus the fuel costs to get to Burton on Trent. I hate it when important things like this come down to money but we just have not got it available. It would leave us with nothing for insurance, food, bedding, toys etc. for the dog. 

xxxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi there,
My suggestion for you is to not make any final decisions on Jamie yet but talk to our adoption coordinator first and discuss possible ways to make this easier/possible. She may be able to help you out a bit with this as Jamie has been looking for a home for an awfully long time... Would you like me to put you in contact?

xxx


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm looking for a dog to adopt and he looks great! Thing is, I'm 17 (18 soon) so not sure if you'd allow me to adopt him. I live with my mum and younger brothers. Mind you, we have a cat, although he's out all night and asleep most days lol. Hope he finds a home soon!


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

Friendsoftheanimals RCT I have sent you a pm if you could get in touch with the necessary people about jamie that would be fantastic - I have completed a pre adoption form on the website and catherine tried to call me earlier, I have said I will call her tomorrow via text as was unable to answer at the time, I hope she didnt mind me texting but I wanted to acknowledge her call asap. I really think we can give Jamie a great loving home with lots of long walks, we have fields 2 mins walk away from our house that go for miles. We both have dog experience, i used to have a springer and my hubby has had a lab, springer, and an alsation before when he used to have gun dogs in his previous career years ago. I hope there is some way of getting this little guy to us he just sounds so perfect for us and I would feel honoured to be able to give him a home. xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi feathersnowglitter. Have mailed you back and have sent Katherine a quick mail; let me know if there is anything else I can do to help.

xxx


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok will do thank a lot. Stacey x


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Jason2 said:


> I'm looking for a dog to adopt and he looks great! Thing is, I'm 17 (18 soon) so not sure if you'd allow me to adopt him. I live with my mum and younger brothers. Mind you, we have a cat, although he's out all night and asleep most days lol. Hope he finds a home soon!


As far as I know you would be able to adopt an animal from us as you're over 16 but I'm not 100% positive...
If you were to adopt from us your fellow family members would also have to come and meet Jamie.

Jamie ignores cats.
xxx


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT said:


> As far as I know you would be able to adopt an animal from us as you're over 16 but I'm not 100% positive...
> If you were to adopt from us your fellow family members would also have to come and meet Jamie.
> 
> Jamie ignores cats.
> xxx


There's no chance my brothers or mother would travel. I'll keep an eye on this thread anyway.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Jamie is now reserved


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

feathersnowglitter said:


> :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


Have you reserved him fsg?? I hope so I loooove happy endings and could tell how much you wanted him through reading this  good luck hun x x x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

He is beautiful,:001_wub::001_wub: seen him on another forum and he really deserves a good home and loads of love.


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi yes I have reserved Jamie - just need a home check and then we can visit Jamie and all being well, adopt him and bring him home with us.   

I have to say, I am a little disappointed with the attitude from the kennels where I was adopting little Luna. I explained about putting my childrens safety first, as Luna is a stray with no history. She is a friendly little girl but there is no way to say how she will react having a toddler near her all the time in a house situation. Having read other ppls opions on this, I cannot ignore them and explained that to them. I thought they would be disappointed but understand as most rescues wont rehome strays with children, but they did what they could on the phone to try and talk me round and unjustify what I was saying, saying that a kennel is a confined space more than a home so why wouldnt she be ok? I thought it was a little irresponsible really trying to talk me round when i have said I have doubts. Surely that isnt in the best interest of the dog. Anyway, they are not going to give me any money back as said I donated it to the rescue. Nothing I can do really as it was my decision not to take her but I am just disappointed at their attitude. 

On the other hand, i cant wait to meet jamie, he is everything we want in a dog and loves kids. Perfect. :001_tt1:


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

feathersnowglitter said:


> Hi yes I have reserved Jamie - just need a home check and then we can visit Jamie and all being well, adopt him and bring him home with us.
> 
> I have to say, I am a little disappointed with the attitude from the kennels where I was adopting little Luna. I explained about putting my childrens safety first, as Luna is a stray with no history. She is a friendly little girl but there is no way to say how she will react having a toddler near her all the time in a house situation. Having read other ppls opions on this, I cannot ignore them and explained that to them. I thought they would be disappointed but understand as most rescues wont rehome strays with children, but they did what they could on the phone to try and talk me round and unjustify what I was saying, saying that a kennel is a confined space more than a home so why wouldnt she be ok? I thought it was a little irresponsible really trying to talk me round when i have said I have doubts. Surely that isnt in the best interest of the dog. Anyway, they are not going to give me any money back as said I donated it to the rescue. Nothing I can do really as it was my decision not to take her but I am just disappointed at their attitude.
> 
> On the other hand, i cant wait to meet jamie, he is everything we want in a dog and loves kids. Perfect. :001_tt1:


He sounds like he was born for you  it's dissapointing about the other rescue but I suppose it's really hard to rehome staffies with there being so many around and so many pups easily come by cheaply, it's understandable that they try and rehme them all where they can, but they still should have respected your fears where ur children are concerned, at the end of the day if the dog had turned they would've had a huge law suit on their hands especially as they happily rehomed her with children unsure of her background.

Have fun with Jamie hun x keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

thank you. xxx


----------



## louisehall21 (Jul 9, 2009)

i cant put it in words how happy i am for both you and jamie i am sure your homecheck will be fine and i am so sure you will be so happy with him and your family can start to enjoy having a great do without the worries and also without to much training cant wait to see pictures of how he is settling in with you all.

i dont understand some rescues i dont think you should be blamed for changing your mind you have basically done what you think is right for your family and it was no good rehoming her if you where always going to have that worry in the back of your mind i dont think any rescue should rehome untested dogs to familys with small children.

anyway just so glad your happy with your choice and i just know your going to be so happy with him everyone who has spent time with him has fallen in love with him and he has been such a good boy from day one it was quiet a long thread he had going


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

He does sound fantastic, and altho it may seem a little lazy having a dog already so well behaved, it will help a great deal with having 4 children, we can get on with the bonding straight away and not worry too much about any issues that need addressing. We cant wait to get started with his adoption. xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Jamie is once again looking for a home.

It has almost been a year since Jamie came into us, can somebody please help?

xxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT said:


> Jamie is once again looking for a home.
> 
> It has almost been a year since Jamie came into us, can somebody please help?
> 
> xxx


For what reason has he been returned? Does he has behavioual issues?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

He hasn't been returned. His reserve fell through due to absolutely no fault of his own.

Hand on heart, this gorgeous man is a real gentleman and a perfect family pet. No one has a bad word to say about him!

xxx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT said:


> Jamie is once again looking for a home.
> 
> It has almost been a year since Jamie came into us, can somebody please help?
> 
> xxx


oh what a shame to hear, i was reading this thread and things seemed to have sounded quite hopeful for him, made my heart leap until i read this, i so wish i could have another dog but for the size of my house 3 is enough  he is a gorgeous fella though


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

did it fall through because the homecheck wasnt suitable or because they cancelled?


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

i never thought i'd love to own a staffie until i saw this one...


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

hes gorgeous!!! i would love him if he wer near me id take him without a thought hes perfect!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> did it fall through because the homecheck wasnt suitable or because they cancelled?


They cancelled due to family problems

xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> hes gorgeous!!! i would love him if he wer near me id take him without a thought hes perfect!


We do re-home across the UK 

xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Jamie is still looking for a home

xxx


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Reserved again 

xxx


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT said:


> Reserved again
> 
> xxx


Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Any updates on Jamie?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes, I was just about to come and update 

Jamie has FINALLY found his forever home and is already settling well 

xxx


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT said:


> Yes, I was just about to come and update
> 
> Jamie has FINALLY found his forever home and is already settling well
> 
> xxx


That's fantastic. I'm so pleased for him. And a touch jealous of his new owners lol, he seems like the perfect pet and I'd have loved him. But already have two beautiful furbabies myself.


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

this boy has found his forever home. Thanks for your interest


----------

